# Anyone still use OC 1.1?



## KyleDragon (Nov 19, 2011)

I have no idea where to get help for a problem my friend is having with OC, so I figure a message board filled with artists would be a good place to start 

...anyway, a friend of mine is having a problem with the old OpenCanvas 1.1 b68 program.  Basically, whenever he opens it up, the program opens, then stops responding until he has to end the process in the Windows Task manager.  He's using Win7-64bit.  He's tried redownloading the .exe.  I've tried sending him my .exe which works for me...and nothing.

I've tried Google and I've had no luck figuring this out.  I've found a few people with the same issue that just upgraded to the newer versions of OC, but those don't have network capabilities (why you would remove one of the best functions from a program like that before making it a pay to use product, I'll never understand).

So...um...help?  Please?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 20, 2011)

Plug the tablet in. OC is looking for the tablet that's why it is freezing up.

http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/3012-Everything-you-want-to-know-about-Open-Canvas

The sticky thread I created mentions this problem - at the bottom.


----------



## KyleDragon (Nov 20, 2011)

Arshes Nei said:


> Plug the tablet in. OC is looking for the tablet that's why it is freezing up.
> 
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/3012-Everything-you-want-to-know-about-Open-Canvas
> 
> The sticky thread I created mentions this problem - at the bottom.



I wish it were that easy, but his tablet WAS plugged in


----------



## Kuraggo (Nov 21, 2011)

Has your friend tried to run it as administrator? Or maybe in compatibility mode? Those things do work sometimes. 

And yeah I agree, removing the ability to draw together with people is sad, the newer versions probably became too complex for it so they didn't bother, but there's still not a single program as good as OC for drawing with someone.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 22, 2011)

Kuraggo said:


> Has your friend tried to run it as administrator? Or maybe in compatibility mode? Those things do work sometimes.
> 
> And yeah I agree, removing the ability to draw together with people is sad, the newer versions probably became too complex for it so they didn't bother, but there's still not a single program as good as OC for drawing with someone.



They probably stopped bothering with it because for one it becomes unstable and everyone's internet connection was different - which is why people had to use hamachi often to connect due to firewalls and port blocks.


----------



## KyleDragon (Nov 22, 2011)

Kuraggo said:


> Has your friend tried to run it as administrator? Or maybe in compatibility mode? Those things do work sometimes.



We did yeah.  We THINK we might have an idea though.  He used to have a Wacom tablet, and now he has another brand because his Wacom tablet was quite old, and when he got his new computer with Windows 7, the Wacom just wouldn't work with it anymore.  But, in trying to get it to work, he installed all sorts of drivers and the like for it.  Based on Arshes Nei's first response, we think what may be happening is that the program is looking for the Wacom tablet and not finding it, instead of looking for the tablet he HAS.

...it's a thought anyway


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 22, 2011)

KyleDragon said:


> We did yeah.  We THINK we might have an idea though.  He used to have a Wacom tablet, and now he has another brand because his Wacom tablet was quite old, and when he got his new computer with Windows 7, the Wacom just wouldn't work with it anymore.  But, in trying to get it to work, he installed all sorts of drivers and the like for it.  Based on Arshes Nei's first response, we think what may be happening is that the program is looking for the Wacom tablet and not finding it, instead of looking for the tablet he HAS.
> 
> ...it's a thought anyway



That's likely, he needs to uninstall all the drivers and just use the wacom one for the tablet he has. You could also disable the Tablet PC service, but if you have multiple drivers, you're just inviting conflicts.

That's been the only reason I've seen freezing. It's looking for the tablet.


----------



## KyleDragon (Nov 22, 2011)

Yeah, that did the trick   *bows*  Thankee


----------

